# OBS Key Moments



## Mr. Mmhhmm (Jul 30, 2022)

Mr. Mmhhmm submitted a new resource:

OBS Key Moments - Automate your scene list and capture YouTube formatted timestamps



> Designed with a predictable workflow in mind; the OBS-Key-Moments dock will keep track of your progress through your typical livestreaming/recording scene list progression while recording a list of timestamps that can be copy/pasted into the Youtube description after the livestream/recording is finished equiping your viewers to quickly navigate your video with out the hastle of tracking down timestamps manually.



Read more about this resource...


----------



## dcmouser (Oct 10, 2022)

Great idea. Thanks for sharing this!


----------

